# My mini!



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

My eleven year old PC got to the point where it booted sometimes, and gave me a stroke trying to do internet stuff.  Lag, virus, remove virus, oh no where'd that come from, bad boot, etc.  Insert screaming little woman threatening it with a baseball bat...

I finally got fed up.  I got a mini because all my peripheral things work with it, and it was relatively cheap.  And I am loving it!  No more big gray box!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Mac minis are nice. I have one I got the first year they came out, and it's still running. It sits in the back room acting as my media server and home automation controller (it's not really fast enough to do much else these days). For several years after I got it, it was my main Mac computer.

The minis are essentially laptop hardware shuffled around to fit in a small box. Very low power device, it runs 24/7 and only draws about 40-45 watts total.

And it's _very_ quiet and runs ultra-cool.  

Mike


----------



## Carolyn62 (Sep 5, 2011)

I love my Mini!


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a Mini, as well, and I love it.  It's perfect for what I do at home--surf, surf, surf, and basic word processing/spreadsheets.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

You could say the kindle has made it possible for me to consider a mac.  Well that and being out of school, so I have no need for documents compatibility issues.  It's internet, a few games, amazon, and iTunes.  We may put some more ram in it, and I am not sure if I need an optical drive.  That's about it.  It was the fastest thing I have ever gotten that worked right out of the box.  (The second fastest would have been the apple IIe that I got 12 years ago at the flea market for my daughter. )


----------

